# Comics  > Image Comics >  Is there a comic out there that has a married super hero ?

## Thor8607

Okay, I just came to a sad revelation recently that my former beloved spiderman will NOT be getting his wife back after all. So I am in a sad state right now. I know that Marvel and DC will never allow any of their characters to get married or have a long term relationships ( because that might result in " gasp " character development ) or anything like that. So I am looking for a book that will cheer me up essentially, something where the main hero / antagonist has a wife or long term girlfriend that doesn't get thrown out of the book on a regular basis just because the writers can't think of anything good to do with her. Is there anything like that out there ? Anything ? Please tell me, it would really help my mood and if I am lucky, get me onto a book that is actually good for a change.  Can anyone help me ?  :Frown:

----------


## t hedge coke

Are you looking for something currently serializing, or something currently in print?

----------


## Thor8607

> Are you looking for something currently serializing, or something currently in print?


Preferably one in print, but either will do.

----------


## capuga

Invincible and Atom Eve in Invincible. Peter and MJ were my favorite comic couple for a long time as well. Invincible and Atom Eve fill that void for me.

----------


## Thor8607

> Invincible and Atom Eve in Invincible. Peter and MJ were my favorite comic couple for a long time as well. Invincible and Atom Eve fill that void for me.


Okay I will look that one up, thanks for the info ! Anyone else have any other suggestions ?

----------


## Lasborg

Daredevil was married shortly in Bendis run.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Think there's a wedding coming up in Savage Dragon soon too, isn't there? Granted it hasn't happened yet, so can't speak to whether it will hold for long.

----------


## Thor8607

> Invincible and Atom Eve in Invincible. Peter and MJ were my favorite comic couple for a long time as well. Invincible and Atom Eve fill that void for me.


I have been looking around the net for information about Invincible and Atom Eve and I must say it has already peaked my interest, I will certainly try and find this book when I go back to my local comic book shop ! Thanks again !

----------


## Dorktron

Invincible is really the only superhero comic you need.

----------


## Detox

X-O Manowar's getting married in July. (not image of course)

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/06/...f-x-o-manowar/

----------


## capuga

> I have been looking around the net for information about Invincible and Atom Eve and I must say it has already peaked my interest, I will certainly try and find this book when I go back to my local comic book shop ! Thanks again !


You could also take me up on this offer if you want to try out the series for super cheap:

http://community.comicbookresources....ted+invincible

----------


## Thor8607

> Invincible is really the only superhero comic you need.


 You just might be right friend, seems like the establishment comics of Marvel and DC only care about maintaining the status quo when it comes to their hero's. It's gotten to the point now that I am practically disillusioned with these books, every time you think a character is going somewhere, BLAM !!! it's taken away and you end up right back at the starting line.   Perhaps more independent comic books are the way to go for me. Seems like they are not as afraid to take chances and risks with their characters unlike Marvel and DC.

----------


## Thor8607

> You could also take me up on this offer if you want to try out the series for super cheap:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....ted+invincible


If I can't find enough of the back issues at my local comic book shop I might just consider taking you up on your offer, I will certainly keep this in mind. Thanks again !

----------


## InformationGeek

> Invincible is really the only superhero comic you need.


No my friend, the only superhero comic that is not own by the big two you need is My Hero Academia.  Take the Sky High concept and cross it with manga themes, without being overly cynical and resorting to shock value, and you got easily one of the best superhero comics currently going on that more should be reading.

----------


## Thor8607

> No my friend, the only superhero comic that is not own by the big two you need is My Hero Academia.  Take the Sky High concept and cross it with manga themes, without being overly cynical and resorting to shock value, and you got easily one of the best superhero comics currently going on that more should be reading.


Academia huh ? Okay I will look that one up too, thanks !

----------


## MajorHoy

> Is there a comic out there that has a married super hero ?


Reed and Sue Richards in _Fantastic Four_ don't count?  :Confused: 

And didn't Northstar marry his gay lover in an X-book not that long ago?

----------


## Ragdoll

> No my friend, the only superhero comic that is not own by the big two you need is My Hero Academia.  Take the Sky High concept and cross it with manga themes, without being overly cynical and resorting to shock value, and you got easily one of the best superhero comics currently going on that more should be reading.


I'll second this. The frog girl is my favorite of the heroes so far.

----------


## Thor8607

> Reed and Sue Richards in _Fantastic Four_ don't count? 
> 
> And didn't Northstar marry his gay lover in an X-book not that long ago?


Last I heard I thought the FF books were canceled. Are they going to bring them back after secret wars or is it unknown at this point ?

----------


## Anduinel

> Reed and Sue Richards in _Fantastic Four_ don't count? 
> 
> And didn't Northstar marry his gay lover in an X-book not that long ago?


Yeah. That was the Liu Astonishing X-Men arc, with the wedding issue here and the follow-up here. There was a DOMA sub-plot, but it was a joke and I wouldn't recommend buying the whole run to see how it plays out.

There's also the Noble Causes series from Image way back when. Heavy on the soap-opera, but you can get the trades dirt-cheap.

I think Supurbia handled the whole married-superheroes-soap-opera in a more interesting manner, though. Darker in general and more nuanced characters, but ymmv.

----------


## Greg

I absolutely loved Noble Causes.

----------


## Anduinel

> I absolutely loved Noble Causes.


I was a fan going in because it was such a fun kind of trainwreck, but at some point, I realized I'd just stopped liking damn near all of the cast. The art got pretty inconsistent too.

----------


## Dorktron

> No my friend, the only superhero comic that is not own by the big two you need is My Hero Academia.  Take the Sky High concept and cross it with manga themes, without being overly cynical and resorting to shock value, and you got easily one of the best superhero comics currently going on that more should be reading.


I'll be sure to check it out, thanks for the recommendation.

----------


## InformationGeek

> I'll be sure to check it out, thanks for the recommendation.


The first trade collection comes out on August 1st, but maybe check out the scans of the first issue to get a feel first.

----------


## FanboyStranger

_Animal Man_.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> If I can't find enough of the back issues at my local comic book shop I might just consider taking you up on your offer, I will certainly keep this in mind. Thanks again !


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  back issues of invincible

----------


## Javasaurus

Archie/Dark Circle has recently launched "The Fox", in which the main character is married. He also has a son, which adds to the relational content of the story. The central character doesn't have any special powers (other than to perhaps attract trouble to himself); which for me makes it more entertaining when he goes up against villains who do have that distinct advantage.

It's still early in the series, as issue three just hit the stands. I'm finding it to be a fun story so far; so I hope it does well.

----------

